# Google now inspired homescreen [APP]



## Alex Cronin (Aug 29, 2013)

This is one of my google now inspired homescreens. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shamrockstudios.googlenowcardsuiuccwskin

I was wondering what you guys think of it?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks great. I love how clean everything is.


----------

